# TISSUE DISPENCER COLOR BAR & RADIO "ALL IN ONE"



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK? IM GOING TO START MAKING THEM STATING AT 375.00 AS YOU SEE IT WITH THE RADIO
CLICK ON THE PICTURE TO SEE IT DEMO THANKS AND GOD BLESS


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

Do you make them without the radio? just the color bar in the tissue dispencer


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Jul 29 2010, 01:32 PM~18175401
> *Do you make them without the radio? just the color bar in the tissue dispencer
> *


YES I CAN WOULD NEED YOU RADIO SO IT FITS CORRECTLY


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

> YES I CAN WOULD NEED YOU RADIO SO IT FITS CORRECTLY
> [/quote
> I WANNA KEEP MY STEREO WHERE ITS AT RIGHT NOW. I JUST WANT THE DISPENCER WITH A FULL BAR INSIDE OF IT AND I CAN HOOK IT UP TO MY STEREO.


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

> > YES I CAN WOULD NEED YOU RADIO SO IT FITS CORRECTLY
> > [/quote
> > I WANNA KEEP MY STEREO WHERE ITS AT RIGHT NOW. I JUST WANT THE DISPENCER WITH A FULL BAR INSIDE OF IT AND I CAN HOOK IT UP TO MY STEREO.
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Jul 29 2010, 03:06 PM~18176416
> *working on one as we speak shhould be read in a week or so have a couple of cars im wiring and a stereo sytem so i do this at night watching t.v. lol ill post it up as soon as im done shoot a me call work cell 949.241.4934
> *


SOUNDS GOOD.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

exactly how my stereo is about to be mountd, but idk about the color bar in there


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 29 2010, 05:32 PM~18178144
> *exactly how my stereo is about to be mountd, but idk about the color bar in there
> *


what is idk?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Jul 29 2010, 10:53 PM~18180747
> *what is idk?
> *


idk = i dont know


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

what head unit comes with it?


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 30 2010, 06:11 AM~18183817
> *what head unit comes with it?
> *


YES


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Jul 30 2010, 11:37 AM~18184524
> *YES
> *


what kind comes with it?


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 30 2010, 08:46 AM~18184580
> *what kind comes with it?
> *


jvc 210 basic unit with aux in front


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

cool innovation homie. The lowrider community is pretty turned off towards changing trends but you should definitely keep pushin homie


----------



## ONATE63' (Jul 25, 2010)

:wow: looks awseome :biggrin:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jul 30 2010, 11:11 AM~18185675
> *cool innovation homie. The lowrider community is pretty turned off towards changing trends but you should definitely keep pushin homie
> *


THANKS IVE BEEN AROUND LOWRIDING FOR AWHILE IVE BEEN IN THE CAR AUDIO SINCE THE 80'S AND DID MY SHARE OF HYDRO'S AS WELL CHECK OUT MY WEB SITE AND SEE SOME OF MY WORK I HAVE FUN WITH IT AND LIKE CLEAN WORK YOU KNOW 
LINK BELOW LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK 
http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/photos/


----------



## JesusChrist (Aug 11, 2004)

how much without the deck?


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JesusChrist_@Jul 30 2010, 04:25 PM~18188370
> *how much without the deck?
> *


325.00


----------



## MurderdOut (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Jul 29 2010, 03:32 PM~18175401
> *Do you make them without the radio? just the color bar in the tissue dispencer
> *


Very different homie :thumbsup: 

I've been thinkin about getting rid of my tissue dispensor for a colorbar...

I'd be interested in the colorbar inside the dispensor without the radio...


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Aug 5 2010, 11:17 AM~18236269
> *Very different homie  :thumbsup:
> 
> I've been thinkin about getting rid of my tissue dispensor for a colorbar...
> ...


yes i can do this pm and we talk about it


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

i like and you will be hearing from me soon.  



What type of tissue dispenser is it?

Hook it up with a pic of the little door closed.


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 6 2010, 09:39 PM~18249390
> *i like and you will be hearing from me soon.
> What type of tissue dispenser is it?
> 
> ...


JUST PM AND LET ME KNOW


----------



## EL JEFE 52 (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Jul 29 2010, 01:23 PM~18175311
> *TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK? IM GOING TO START MAKING THEM STATING AT 375.00 AS YOU SEE IT WITH THE RADIO
> CLICK ON THE  PICTURE TO SEE IT DEMO THANKS AND GOD BLESS
> 
> ...


this guy is a straight up guy to deal with ive seen his work first hand great job roy :biggrin:


----------



## PIMPALA*916 (Apr 12, 2012)

Do you still make these?


----------

